# Comcast HD and Tivo



## Eagleview (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm now up and running with Comcast HD box (Motorola DCT5100) and my Tivo Series 2. In short, it is awesome.

Set-up: Comcast box S-Video out to Tivo S-Video in. Then running Tivo S-Video out to Panasonic HDTV monitor. For live HD I run the component video out of Comcast box direct to Panasonic. 

Video: Recording HD programming from HBO, Showtime and others onto Tivo. My Panasonic HD monitor set to "zoom mode" displays correct 16:9 aspect ratio. Picture quality is outstanding, far superior to non-HD input picture quality but obviously not HD. Live component HD output to the TV is superior to Tivo recorded HD content. 

Audio: Comcast box is connected direct to my receiver so live programming is 5.1 Dolby Digital on HD channels (HBOHD, Showtime HD). Tivo audio is stereo output but the fidelity of the sound is superior to non-HD (Dolby 5.1) content.

Results: In short, the combination of upgrading Comcast HD box and Tivo Series 2 is killer. Enjoy!

Side note: If you are a Comcast HD customer, chances are you have the DCT 5100 from Motorola. Its worth hitting Motorola's Web site to get the documentation, Comcast installer was unaware of several features including digitial audio configuration set-up.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you have to use the IR blaster to control the Motorola DCT5100 from your TiVo or does the 5100 have a serial connector similar to some non-HD boxes? I now have an HD TV and want to upgrade my cable box, but I dread the thought of going back to the IR blaster.

Just to be sure I understand, your Series 2 TiVo is not an HD TiVo, correct?


----------



## turls (Feb 6, 2000)

I've been doing something similar with a Sammy TS160 and a ReplayTV (no sub fee) since 2002. Don't you have to record everything manually like a VCR? That is definite no-fun zone.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

> a ReplayTV (no sub fee)

Don't you mean the "lifetime" subscription? What do you get without a sub?

Hong.


----------



## Eagleview (Mar 30, 2004)

Responses to: 

Lawrence: I use the IR blaster to change channels on the DCT5100. That works very well. The DCT 5100 has a 300MIP CPU so the channels change VERY fast on IR. Much faster than the prior DCT model I was using for normal digital cable. I have not tried the serial connection but its on my "todo" list and can see the potential benefits v. IR.

Turls: Not sure what set up you are using but the DCT5100 has an S-Video out that I run into the Tivo S-Video input. Programming is broadcast directly from the cable box to Tivo where you can store or watch live w/ all the bells and whistles offered by a PVR.

hongcho: I do subscribe to the Tivo service and not sure how/if it works if you don't subscribe.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

Eagleview-
I have a Panasonic 53" widescreen TV, and am curious- why did you choose the "Zoom" video setting? Doesn't this crop out material on the sides? I use the "JUST" setting, which fits the 4x3 picture on the screen with only minimal distortion.

I also have a Comcast (Moto6200) and Series 2 TiVo with HD and am happy to answer most newbie questions that I can.


----------



## turls (Feb 6, 2000)

The Panasonic ShowStopper had the "lifetime" fee built in to the sale price, technically I guess. They sold it as having no monthly fees.



> _Originally posted by hongcho _
> *> a ReplayTV (no sub fee)
> 
> Don't you mean the "lifetime" subscription? What do you get without a sub?
> *


----------



## turls (Feb 6, 2000)

Well, yeah, live TV it might work but what about recording shows if you aren't there?



> _Originally posted by Eagleview _
> *Turls: Not sure what set up you are using but the DCT5100 has an S-Video out that I run into the Tivo S-Video input. Programming is broadcast directly from the cable box to Tivo where you can store or watch live w/ all the bells and whistles offered by a PVR.
> *


----------



## Eagleview (Mar 30, 2004)

umbighouse: 

I have 34" Panasonic HD Monitor that is physically a 16:9 configuration. When I playback HD content recorded on Tivo in 4:3 mode, its presented in letterbox. I switch aspect to "Zoom" and it fills entire 16:9 display area in correct aspect (no distortion). None of the top/bottom of the picture is lost and little/none of the sides. Overall big win.

I also prefer "just" mode on standard 4:3 content - you get used to the image being stretched on the side but for most programming its fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## azh (Apr 5, 2004)

"Lawrence: I use the IR blaster to change channels on the DCT5100. That works very well. The DCT 5100 has a 300MIP CPU so the channels change VERY fast on IR. Much faster than the prior DCT model I was using for normal digital cable. I have not tried the serial connection but its on my "todo" list and can see the potential benefits v. IR.
"

the DCT5100 has a serial port? unless mine was never installed but I don't see one on there?

please let me know

thanks


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

There's no serial port on either the 5100 or 6200.


----------



## dnelon (Feb 18, 2004)

I have the Comcast HD box and Tivo setup as described by Eagleview but was totally underwhelmed by the experience. I was hoping that switching to the new Comcast HD box (and obviating the OTA I have for broadcast HD) would solve many problems by alleviating the need of switching inputs on the TV (Mits Integrated HD) to watch HD programming. While I could control the system easily, it drove my wife crazy to not be able to watch one thing while the Tivo was recording since all programming now came through the box (she could never "get" the concept of watching TV on her schedule instead of the broadcaster's). Situation was bad enough that I finally returned the Tivo after a couple of weeks. So, I now wait for a multi tuner system so that she can manage the system herself.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

Did you try splitting the cable signal before it hits the TiVo so that you can watch basic cable while recording something else on the TiVo? I also configured some macros on my remote which toggle between these inputs pretty well.


----------



## azh (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for clarifying umbighouse.

one more question, if I connect tivo up like this:
Cable to 5100.
Component cables from 5100 to TV
Svideo from 5100 to TiVo
svideo from tivo to TV

is it possible to record one show and watch another assuming that the show i'm watching or recording is not HD material? it seems with the above set up I can watch both HD and SD material but the threads i've seen about this dont seem to say whether or not recorinding one and watching one is doable.

thanks!


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

I doubt that's how it will work unless 5100 has two tuners.

I think you can directly hook up the cable cable into the TV to watch the analog channels separately, though. Or to the SA TiVo as well, so that it can record analog channels while you are watching some other digital channels.

Hong.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

azh-
It is possible to watch one thing and tape another. The way that you have it connected is correct. However, you'll also want to split the cable source before it gets to the 5100, and send that straight to the TV. Then, you can record something on TiVo, and watch the basic cable on TV. This will require you to switch video inputs on your TV and audio on your a/v receiver. Also, the nice thing about the 5100 and 6200 is that they do simultaneous HD & SD output, so you can record an HD channel even though the recording will only be in SD, because the TiVo is actually recording the SD version of it.


----------



## dnelon (Feb 18, 2004)

You are all technically correct but what I was trying to get away from was switching inputs on the TV. I had to switch to the component inputs to get HD (or pretty bad SD) and then switch to the composite inputs to watch what Tivo had recorded since Tivo has no component outputs. If I just left the TV on the composite inputs she would invariably want to watch the News (or some such) while the Tivo was recording something else. The issue is really my wife's but if Tivo had component outputs and two tuners it would all be solved for those of us with wives/partners who don't "get it"...


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

> it would all be solved for those of us with wives/partners who don't "get it"...

Well, that's a completely different technical problem. 

Hong.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Can you upgrade your wife?


----------



## dnelon (Feb 18, 2004)

I am often tempted but then she would likely say the same


----------



## azh (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dnelon _
> *You are all technically correct but what I was trying to get away from was switching inputs on the TV. I had to switch to the component inputs to get HD (or pretty bad SD) and then switch to the composite inputs to watch what Tivo had recorded since Tivo has no component outputs. If I just left the TV on the composite inputs she would invariably want to watch the News (or some such) while the Tivo was recording something else. The issue is really my wife's but if Tivo had component outputs and two tuners it would all be solved for those of us with wives/partners who don't "get it"... *


exactly dnelon! i would just leave it on an input so my fiancee can watch cable while tivo is recording for me and when i want to watch tivo'd stuff i'd change inputs.

but sounds like if i want to record digital channels i'll need a 2nd box...doesnt sound like there is a solution that will let me record a digital cable channel and watch a digitial cable channel...back to the drawing board i guess :/


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

Can you put a second tuner on your wife? If not, then the solution will come about if/when TiVo introduces a standalone HD unit with 2 tuners. Until that time, we're stuck with toggling between inputs.


----------



## southernyankee (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, but I've been following all the forums and threads, and can tell you that all these posts and information have been extremely helpful (ie, saved me from a lot of headaches when I just went wireless...). So, now I need some advice. I don't want to beat the proverbial dead horse, but I want to double check the connection suggestions before I take drastic action. 

Before I had Tivo (yes, there was a time...), I had Comcast HDTV (DCT 5100) hooked up to my Panasonic HDTV monitor, which was accessed thru input "component 2" on the tv. When they installed TiVo, they left the HD components as was and just coaxial cabled from the cable box to the TiVo, so the only way I can watch TV with full TiVo functionality is thru input "channel 3" on the tv - leading to not-great picture quality. 

I was about to revert back to the regular digital cable box (no HD) just to improve the picture quality available using TiVo, but I was wondering, if I do the S-video hook-up from the HD cable box to the Tivo and then S-video to the TV, will that improve the picture quality enough to make the HD cable box worth keeping? Honestly, I wasn't switching the inputs to watch live HD because I prefered being able to use the TiVo functions, but with more and more shows and channels going HD, I would like to hang on to it. (I know that even with the S-video hook-ups I'll need to switch inputs and can't use the TiVo on the HD channels.)

Appreciate your time, thanx.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

S-Video will certainly be a great improvement over RF. Whether it will be "enough", only you can say. Try it and see.


----------



## southernyankee (Apr 6, 2004)

thanx very much, I will! Still new to all this tech - but getting the hang of it. Thanx again.


----------



## pcurthoys (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm considering switching to a DCT 5100, but I have a Series 1 Tivo. I was wondering if anyone knew whether a Series 1 would have any problems using the IR blaster to change channels on the 5100, or any problems recording the SD signal? Thanks much for any help and for all the good info in this thread.


----------



## dnelon (Feb 18, 2004)

Made the change to DirecTV and the HD10-250 HD capable box and all is well in Plano, Texas. Wife can watch TV in real time while the DVR blissfully records other things. Only been two days but this sure seems like the ultimate answer. Multiple tuners and HD capability was just what I needed. Many thanks to those of you who tried to help me out back in June.

Look forward to much learning....


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I also use Comcast HD/digital Cable box with my Pioneer 810 and have been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## CaptinMrgn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good people,

About to add the world of Comcast HD to my 16x9 HD monitor and Humax DVD burner/TiVo box. I hate the IR blaster. Does anyone know if Comcast offers an HD box that will have the serial controller on it? 

I've got 3 other SD Motorola cable boxes in the house... Some of them came with serial ports and some didn't. Took a few trips back to Comcast to replace the old ones with new boxes w/serial ports. Every time I call Comcast I get different answers (as usual). 

Anyone out there using comcast HD w/TiVo via serial port?

Thanks!

Steve
2 TiVo's and a Humax makes 3!


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

Many boxes that Comcast doles out have serial ports. However, in many markets (I don't think all), they have chosen to disable the serial port. I've called them myself and read many posts about why. They told me that they couldn't support it. Of course, if you explain to them that you want to control your TiVo, they'll have NO sympathy and suggest you use their own DVR. Some folks have been successful using an SA TiVo with the Home Control cable (see other posts in the fourm). I had no such luck, and had to rely on the IR blaster. Finally, I went back to D* with the built-in TiVo, 2 tuners, etc., and haven't looked back since. I use a separate H10 D* receiver for HDTV broadcasts, but my Harmony remote handles everything seamlessly.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen the IR blaster at a local store (Radio Shack or something similar)? I just got an HD cable box, and have no idea where I put the IR blaster 18 months ago.


----------



## rlsills (Jan 6, 2003)

I would like to hook up a new HD TV (Samsung 42" DLP) with Comcast DCT5100, Tivo 2, Home Theatre AV and my DVD/VCR combo. I've read Eagleview's directions for attaching the Tivo and TV, my question is how do I set up the DVD/VCR in the mix... between which devices to I insert it, or is there a thrid set of outputs on the DCT5100 that I can use. I'm a novice at all this.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

rlsills-
It depends on what you plan to do with the DVD/VCR unit. If you just want to playback with it (no recordings), you should hook it up to an available input on your TV or A/V receiver, whichever you're using to feed signals to the TV. You'll then switch to this input on the TV (or have your A/V receiver do it for you) when you want to watch the DVD/VCR. Hope this helps.


----------



## DCTivoman (Feb 17, 2006)

Can anybody tell what I did wrong here?
I have the Motorola Comcast HDTV box and a Tivo Series 2 DVR. The Comcast box is awesome, and my wife and I like the great video quality of both digital cable and HD. However, we currently have the cable signal split between a) the Comcast box, b) Tivo Series 2 and c) a Samsung DVD recorder. Today I tried switching the position of the splitter so it would split the outgoing signal from the Comcast HDTV box, hoping to get the better video signal to the TV, Tivo and the DVD recorder simultaneously. It didn't work. Tivo came up with that blue message screen saying it couldn't record live TV anymore, and the DVD screen was blank, too. Is this not possible? I do have the S-video cable going from Comcast to Tivo, and I also have audio/video cable from Comcast to Tivo. Can someone explain to me why this setup doesn't work?  
Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

DCTivoman said:


> Can anybody tell what I did wrong here?
> I have the Motorola Comcast HDTV box and a Tivo Series 2 DVR. The Comcast box is awesome, and my wife and I like the great video quality of both digital cable and HD. However, we currently have the cable signal split between a) the Comcast box, b) Tivo Series 2 and c) a Samsung DVD recorder. Today I tried switching the position of the splitter so it would split the outgoing signal from the Comcast HDTV box, hoping to get the better video signal to the TV, Tivo and the DVD recorder simultaneously. It didn't work. Tivo came up with that blue message screen saying it couldn't record live TV anymore, and the DVD screen was blank, too. Is this not possible? I do have the S-video cable going from Comcast to Tivo, and I also have audio/video cable from Comcast to Tivo. Can someone explain to me why this setup doesn't work?
> Thanks!
> 
> Stephen


Video out from the HD box to the Series 2 TiVo won't work unless you have cable box resolution set at 480i, which you obviously don't want to do if you want to watch HD. You can not watch/record any HD content with the Series 2 (standard) TiVo.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

DCTivoman,

Can you please try to illustrate what you're doing? It might help to understand your setup better.

But, if this is what you were doing:

[cable source]
|
[ splitter ]
| | | 
[cable box] [tivo] [dvd]
| | |
[big, honkin' hd tv]

You'll need to be sure that you switch to the correct input on the tv, based on the feed you're sending to it (i.e., cable box, tivo, dvd).

Also, if you changed the feed to your TiVo from your original setup (i.e., it was basic cable and is now s-video), you'll need to re-run through the setup to tell it that you have a different source for video. Otherwise, TiVo won't know to look for a signal on the new source.

FYI, the Comcast box should do simultaneous output of SD & HD signals, so you could set it up like this:

[cable source]
|
[ splitter ]
| | 
[cable box]-->[tivo]-->[dvd]
| | 
[big, honkin' hd tv]

In this case, you send a cable signal to both the Comcast box and the TiVo. You would watch HD via the Comcast box (be sure to choose the correct input on your tv). You also send the Comcast box signal to the TiVo, so you can record those programs (either SD or HD, but HD will probably give you black bars). While you're recording those programs, you can switch the tv input to the one that the TiVo is connected to and watch a different show (on basic cable only, since it doesn't get an HD signal).

The TiVo is also sending a/v signals to the DVD recorder for the purpose of archiving your legally-recorded programs  .

I hope this helps, and isn't too confusing. Good luck.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

sorry- that drawing got chopped up with the font display. Send me a PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

If you wrap those text drawings in code tags, the white space won't disappear.
Like this:

```
[cable source]
          |
          V
     [splitter]
       |    |
     +-+    +---+
     |          |
     V          V
[cable box]-->[tivo]-->[dvd]
     |          |        |
     +---+    +-+   +----+
         |    |     |
         V    V     V
    [big, honkin' hd tv]
```


----------



## DCTivoman (Feb 17, 2006)

umbighouse said:


> sorry- that drawing got chopped up with the font display. Send me a PM if you have any other questions.


Thanks for the info. You are correct, the first setup I had was:

[cable source]
|
[splitter]
|
[comcast] [Tivo] [DVD]
||
big, honkin' HD TV (a 34" Sony WEGA, to be exact)

I should also mention the following setups:
I have the DVI output from the Comcast box connected to DVI input on TV
I have digital audio cable from Comcast box to A/V receiver's digital audio input
I have standard RCA audio/video cables from Tivo output to DVD input (so I can dub Tivo-recorded programs to DVD)
I have standard RCA audio/video cables and an "S" video cable from Tivo output to TV input (so I can watch Tivo on my TV)-BTW is it redundant to have both the yellow video cable AND "S" video connected to TV?-just wondering...
I also ran the "S" video output on Comcast box to Tivo input
I have component video cables and standard RCA audio cables from Samsung DVD player/recorder to TV (so I can watch DVDs on my TV)

When I tried splitting the signal coming OUT from the Comcast HD box, I got no picture on either the DVD player or Tivo. I always use the "TV input" button to toggle between "regular" TV (SD or HD), Tivo, and the DVD player. Because the DVD player also records, I can actually watch regular TV on the DVD player/recorder. So most of the time, I keep everything on all the time. 
Like other HD users, I'm getting that annoying white flicker at the top of the screen when the TV is in Wide, Zoom, or Wide Zoom modes. It disappears when the TV is in Full mode, because the top of the picture is stretched far enough that you can't see the flicker any more.

FYI I looked under "System Information" in Tivo, and it says my program source is "cable without box" and it also mentions "source input" is Coax RF in. I can't seem to change this information. Is this changeable, or does Tivo know what's what if I change the setup?

Thanks for any help you can give.

Stephen


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

To change the input TIVO is using, you must run Guided Setup again.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

Did you find out where you can buy it?


----------



## latetotivoparty (Apr 2, 2006)

In the dictionary, there's a picture of me next to the term "late adopter". I just purchased my first unit and went small hoping to get bit by the Tivo bug and jump in further later. I bought a 40hr series 2.

Here's what I have:
Comcast/Motorola DCT5100 HD Cable box (no serial port)
Tivo TCD540040
Yamaha A/V receiver
Panasonic DVD player
Hitachi 43" HD Projection TV

I was hoping to be blown away by what I've been missing all these years and instead have ignored my whole setup for a week dreading trying to unravel this mystery.

I went s-vid from 5100 to Tivo and s-vid from Tivo to Yamaha. I then went component video from the Yamaha to the HDTV along with digital fiber optic sound cable.

After setup was complete, I tried watching TV through Tivo and the sound was about 1 second behind the picture. On top of that, the Tivo menus were on top of the Comcast menus.

I've read numerous threads but haven't found one yet that has the combo of HD/Digital cable, the A/V unit and the HDTV. 

Can anyone pull me out of the 20th century?


----------



## thirdwaver (Apr 17, 2006)

Folks, 

I have a DCT5100 and the HD signal is great. When I attempted to connect it via the composite video jack to my TiVo, I got a black screen on the TiVo (HD signal still fine). I called Comcast and they tell me that those output jacks are disabled on my unit. I can only speculate that this is because they'd rather have me use their piece of #$%%# DVR instead of my TiVo. 

1) Does anyone else have this problem?

2) Is there a secret service menu or something on the dct5100 that I can go into and enable these jacks?

Sean


----------

